# Which Grooming Method Do You Prefer?



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

As best I can tell, there are at least 5 different ways of getting your dog groomed as follows:

1. Do It Yourself (DIY) Dog Grooming (you buy the equipment and groom the dog yourself)

2. Pet Store Dog Grooming Service (pet store (Petco) dog grooming - you drop off the dog and hope they give you the right dog back)

3. Mobile Groomer (the van parks in your driveway and the groomer whisks your dog away for about 1 - 2 hours)

4. In-Your-House Dog Groomer (the groomer comes to your house, sets up inside your house, and you can watch the entire process).

5. Standard Dog Groomer (you take your dog to the shop, leave him there and pick him up a few hours later).

We settled on #4 because it works the best for us (read about the Boyz' Spamaster).

*Which method do you use?*


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know that we have that many options here. I only know of the DIY method, doing it yourself. Or taking them to the groomer whether it be an independant groomer or one in a pet shop.

Personally I like to keep up with the daily grooming and only when necessary go to the groomers. I'm doing a dog grooming course in two weeks time so hopefully this will help me the the home DIY grooming.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We do no 1 but every 2-3 months we take Luna to our professional groomer who works out of her house to have her nails clipped, belly clipped etc. 

Harri x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So far we have done No.1 for face/head, nails, paws and tail but recently took Biscuit for option No.2 for his first body trim but NEVER again as they trimmed his face against my instructions so am hoping to do all No.1 in the future.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

No 1 for us


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lots of no. 1s for me, with the occasional no. 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am DIY gal .. however I would happily use a professional groomer if I had Kendal, Adam or Nicole on my doorstep lol .. three groomers who are members of this forum and know their Cockapoo styles  

My parents have 4 dogs and do a mix of DIY and professional groomer and their dogs always look lovely  They have a groomer who collects their dogs and takes them to the shop and then returns them .... excellent service


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

No 5 for our two- although our groomer is set up in her home.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Lots of DIY Groomers So Far*

Gotta learn to do the grooming myself and save $100 every 8 weeks. 

*Can anyone recommend a good pair of clippers? *Simon's coat needs super clippers cause it's so thick.

Alvin's cotton candy Bichon hair is easier to clip.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I love my Andis AGC super 2-speed clippers. It is absolutely worth it to get a good set of clippers, cheap ones just do not do the job.
I am today grooming my mutt and I am absolutely ashamed to have found a load of matts around his tail and rear end. This means grooming is taking a lot longer, as I have had to soak the matts and apply the Tropiclean detangler in an effort to make the rest of the job a bit easier on the boy. It won't happen again - I am going to be a much better carer for my dog from now on.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Number 4 for us. Nacho has a lovely lady who comes to the house (we have only done this once so far) but she is booked in for next Wednesday. Last time I stayed in the room - seemed to keep Nacho more calm and good. I'm just about fed up of him bringing half the garden in on his fur. Today it was a bramble which consequently meant I had to remove a thorn from my foot!  xx I will be sure to put some before and after shots up! x


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Thanks for the recommendation*



Tressa said:


> I love my Andis AGC super 2-speed clippers. It is absolutely worth it to get a good set of clippers, cheap ones just do not do the job.
> I am today grooming my mutt and I am absolutely ashamed to have found a load of matts around his tail and rear end. This means grooming is taking a lot longer, as I have had to soak the matts and apply the Tropiclean detangler in an effort to make the rest of the job a bit easier on the boy. It won't happen again - I am going to be a much better carer for my dog from now on.


Thanks for the recommendation. I just read a good review on Squidoo about the Andis clippers.

About the mats - I'm combing and brushing 3 times a week and run into mats every time. And then the scissors come out.

Alvin has a Bichon tail that the groomer keeps long - she calls it his "essence." I call it a pain in the butt because it's always tangled!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I use those Andis clippers at work. 
Very good indeed. 
Along with wahl comb attachments. 

As to matts, we dont soak and detangle unless supremely bad. Les Pooches Matt Zapper and time and patience works the best. 
We find the Matt zapper is great on most coats and cockapoos have such a wide variety in coat textures. 

It's fair to say at present we generally have 4/5 cockapoos a week plus on top of that a multitude of poo mix's. 
Some have owners that groom, others that don't. Neither is right or wrong as long as you find the program that suits you and your dog for the life of your dog.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

However, what nobody has mentioned, is that you can spend hours grooming your pooch and within10 minutes they go out to bury something and appear with the filthiest muzzle you can imagine. Teddy - you little stinker - come here to mummy......


----------

